# Dowelling jig



## Steve Maskery (24 Feb 2011)

Evening all,
I've been filming again.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p4D8lW8uouw
Enjoy
S


----------



## Paul Chapman (24 Feb 2011)

Brilliant, as always, Steve =D> Thanks for posting.

Cheers :wink: 

Paul


----------



## Chems (26 Feb 2011)

I enjoyed it, really made me chuckle when you were doing the mm to inch bit.

At about 12 mins some music starts so abruptly I thought a pop up had started in the background as I could still hear you talking but the music as well, so perhaps some fade at that point etc?

I always enjoy the SM jigs but never feel like making one (except the hole in the router table for DE) but this one I think will definatly be on the making list!


----------



## Steve Maskery (26 Feb 2011)

Several people have commented on the music. I'm not sure what's happened, but it sounds right in my editor and it doesn't sound right in the YT upload. Ah well.
S


----------



## mailee (26 Feb 2011)

I have been using one of these jigs for a while now Steve but have to say I am going to add the dust extraction facility to mine as per your video, which is as usual very good by the way.


----------



## Steve Maskery (26 Feb 2011)

The DX is not just to keep the workshop clean. If you get a build-up of debris it fouls the cutting action and everything either jams up or gets scoured to death by the swarf. DAMH etc, etc.
S


----------



## Henning (26 Feb 2011)

Excellent as ever Steve! I need one of these shortly and you just did it a whole lot easier for me. Thank you!


----------



## jumps (6 Mar 2011)

somehow missed this earlier

couple of points - 

1. it's hard not to laugh when you make the early point about the need for carefull measurement, and then round 1.41 to 1.5 and multiply by it! Not doubting the numbers you come up with work though.
2. one type of music would be better given the volume/hit that it gives at various points.
3. would using a bearing guided bit make it easier/simple/foolproof to set up the jig position on the table?

None of this is intended to detract from the clever idea and well presented video!


----------



## Steve Maskery (6 Mar 2011)

jumps":2pha48fg said:


> somehow missed this earlier
> 
> couple of points -
> 
> 1. it's hard not to laugh when you make the early point about the need for carefull measurement, and then round 1.41 to 1.5 and multiply by it! Not doubting the numbers you come up with work though.


OK, perhaps I should have said that some things need to be spot on and others can be a bit tolerant. Crikey, and I thought _I _was a pedant! 



jumps":2pha48fg said:


> 2. one type of music would be better given the volume/hit that it gives at various points.


See my comment above, and variety is the spice of life. And all that.



jumps":2pha48fg said:


> 3. would using a bearing guided bit make it easier/simple/foolproof to set up the jig position on the table?


An interesting idea. On what would it bear? I don't see how that could work, but if you can, I'm all ears.



jumps":2pha48fg said:


> None of this is intended to detract from the clever idea and well presented video!


Thank you.
S


----------



## jumps (6 Mar 2011)

Steve Maskery":2bm9geqt said:


> jumps":2bm9geqt said:
> 
> 
> > 3. would using a bearing guided bit make it easier/simple/foolproof to set up the jig position on the table?
> ...



I was thinking of the cutter hole in the bracket. However this may be a step to far for the dual function arrangement you have (even with it's precision reversability). As you illustrate it's only a moment to set up the cutter to the jig as it is.

Thanks for sharing this one on here


----------

